# Better HD quality with Comcast Equipment?



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I switched out my tivo and moved it into another room. I hooked up the comcast HD receiver for the time being. I can swear that HD channels look better on the comcast receiver than the tivo. The picture has more detail and stands out. Is this possible, has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Maybe you have your TiVo set to 720p or something like that whereas the Comcast box is set to 1080i?


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

That's the first thing I checked. Tivo is set to 1080I as well as the comcast unit..


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I don't doubt that you are seeing a very real difference, but are you comparing apples to apples? For example, is the Comcast box hooked up to the same input that the TiVo was hooked up to? If it's a different input, are you using the same type of connection (HDMI vs. component), and are the picture settings identical?


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes everything is set the same. HDMI, 1080I 16:9 etc etc I'm not saying the tivo is bad or anything I'm just saying I notice that channels look better on the standard HD receiver from comcast then they do on the tivo..


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

falcon26 said:


> Yes everything is set the same. HDMI, 1080I 16:9 etc etc I'm not saying the tivo is bad or anything I'm just saying I notice that channels look better on the standard HD receiver from comcast then they do on the tivo..


I think he meant color/sharpness/hue/etc on both inputs being the same.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh yes they are the same. Its the same LCD tv...I didn't change any settings on that..


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Is it the same HD content? Live sports look very different than up-converted movies.


----------



## jbird327 (Dec 28, 2007)

I prefer the video on my FIOS dvr to the TIVO HD. It seems a bit sharper, maybe a bit more vibrant (I am not up on the correct video teminology) than the TIVO. I haven't compaired the Fios to the Premiere yet. All three run into a C-Labs switch box so it is easy to compare. I just can't stand using the FIOS dvr on a regular basis.


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

If it's the DCX3400, it has a sharpening option in the settings. Turn the sharpening off, and see how they compare.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

a lot of general public people like overprocessed stuff a lot of times. You may just think the comcast box looks better because of that, but really it's less natural and accurate.


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

falcon26 said:


> Oh yes they are the same. Its the same LCD tv...I didn't change any settings on that..


Same exact cable, using the same input on the TV ?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Different HDMI inputs (ex: HDMI1, HDMI2) have different settings. Modern televisions store separate settings for every input; changing one does not change the others. Some newer televisions also store separate settings for every resolution on every input. You'll need to adjust them so they are the same for both.

The TiVo Premiere essentially uses a newer version of the chip in the DCX, with the primary difference being added 3D capability. Motorola provides access to more picture settings than TiVo.

On the Motorola DCX the setup menu --turn the box off, then press MENU within 2s-- has sharpness settings which affect SD output; they do not affect HD output. Most recent Motorola boxes also have an ADDITIONAL HDMI SETTINGS page with selections for HDMI/DVI MODE and COLOR SPACE. If HDMI/DVI MODE is set to DVI, then output will look very different. Images may appear darker in DVI mode, but detail will be lost due to improper colorspace conversion (HDMI is the appropriate setting). The appropriate COLOR SPACE setting is 4:4:4. Refer to pages 34-36 of the DCX manual.


----------



## Padwen (Aug 29, 2004)

I noticed the exact same problem when I switched from a Motorola HD Cable box to the Premiere. HD content lost a lot of detail to the point where fine detail looks a bit grainy. Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## Bosox3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im in the same boat w/ you guys. Im currently watching some Bruins hockey and its not as vibrant and doesn't pop off the screen as it did w/ my motorola DVR.



ok..just as I typed this..I decided to try changing the tv picture setting to Dynamic..instead of normal.
seems to fix the issue I had.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a Comcast DCX3400 DVR. I noticed that the picture quality was slightly better than my TiVo HD. Not much better, but noticeable. I now have a Premiere XL (which replaced the DCX3400). The Premiere XL video output is clearer and more vibrant than the DCX3400 and definitely noticeably better than the TiVo HD!

The audio and video reproduction of the Premiere XL is better than the TiVo HD to the extent that I don't like watching shows on the TiVo HD any more. I prefer to move them over to the Premiere XL and watch them there. I'm assuming the better output from the XL is due to its THX certification.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Is the XL THX certified for the picture? If it is, you are most likely seeing a 'more correct' picture, which is not what most folks are used to seeing. Most of the time you get your TV from the store and it is setup so bright it is blinding. Many times folks equate this with being better (that's what the manufacturer wants you to think).

The comments "vibrant" and "jumps off the screen" makes me wonder....


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

dewd2 said:


> Is the XL THX certified for the picture? If it is, you are most likely seeing a 'more correct' picture, which is not what most folks are used to seeing. Most of the time you get your TV from the store and it is setup so bright it is blinding. Many times folks equate this with being better (that's what the manufacturer wants you to think).
> 
> The comments "vibrant" and "jumps off the screen" makes me wonder....


Yes, the XL is THX certified for both video and audio. I didn't change my TV settings when I initially connected the Premiere XL. My TV has been calibrated for my room and viewing preferences for some time. It is not setup with showroom settings.

The XL comes with a THX calibration video on the hard drive and blue filter glasses. The picture quality of the XL before I did any further TV tuning was great. After going through the THX calibration, it's even better!


----------



## jt777 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm noticing a big difference in watching HD through the Comcast Cable Box and from the Premiere using the Camcast M-Card. I have a new Samsung LCD LN750 so I can switch sources -- both the cable box and the Tivo are hooked up to the same cable source and both have the same HDMI brand cables connecting them to the TV.
First, the sound from the Cable Box is much, much louder, and the picture is much sharper -- the details of the images are more realistic and vibrant. I have switched back and forth watching live sports, news and recording movies. Always the same -- louder sound and clearer, more vibrant images from the Cable Box than the Premiere. Is this a tradeoff of using Tivo or are there settings to improve the Tivo sound and image?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

anytime anyone uses "realistic" and "vibrant" in the same sentence, I'm skeptical. Those are two different things. In real life, not much is "vibrant" like the way you are probably talking about. That is processing added to pop more color out of images, which is technically wrong. Also, extra sharpening gives false edges to things, which is usually an auto setting out of cable boxes.

the sound is probably PCM out of the cable box, which is usually at a louder base volume than bitstream. Change your Tivo to output DD to PCM if you want that.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Make certain both are outputting the same resolution.


----------



## Quaro (Sep 14, 2004)

Make sure the Tivo is set to native output. If it is, it should look exactly the same unless the Comcast box does some post processing.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

And keep in mind many of us are having difficulties having the output resolutions settings (720p, 1080i, etc.) stick after a TV or receiver is turned off. So, you might think your Premier is set for "native", but it might be changing on you. Mine keeps ending up set to 1080i every time I turn my TV and receiver off. Ugh. THD didn't do that.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jt777 said:


> I'm noticing a big difference in watching HD through the Comcast Cable Box and from the Premiere using the Camcast M-Card. I have a new Samsung LCD LN750 so I can switch sources -- both the cable box and the Tivo are hooked up to the same cable source and both have the same HDMI brand cables connecting them to the TV.
> First, the sound from the Cable Box is much, much louder, and the picture is much sharper -- the details of the images are more realistic and vibrant. I have switched back and forth watching live sports, news and recording movies. Always the same -- louder sound and clearer, more vibrant images from the Cable Box than the Premiere. Is this a tradeoff of using Tivo or are there settings to improve the Tivo sound and image?


Almost any new television has different video settings for each input. Make sure you are using the same settings for each. As for audio, TiVo doesn't manipulate the audio. If you are having issues with it, then it must be in your receiver.


----------



## Padwen (Aug 29, 2004)

b_scott said:


> anytime anyone uses "realistic" and "vibrant" in the same sentence, I'm skeptical. Those are two different things. In real life, not much is "vibrant" like the way you are probably talking about. That is processing added to pop more color out of images, which is technically wrong. Also, extra sharpening gives false edges to things, which is usually an auto setting out of cable boxes.


Not to be argumentative, but if "wrong" looks better than "right", I'll take wrong please. Call me a philistine if you wish.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Padwen said:


> Not to be argumentative, but if "wrong" looks better than "right", I'll take wrong please. Call me a philistine if you wish.


"better" is your own perception. Personally I go with "realistic" over "overblown" and so do the videophiles who know much more than me.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

If wrong looks better than right, that's your preference. I prefer reference (what the director intended for me to see).


----------



## retnuh47591 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have exactly the same issue on a different cable company so it's not just you. It took me 7 weeks to get a cablecard for my Premiere so I used my Cinergy Metronet Scientific Atlanta 8240HDC box for that time. I got the Premiere hooked up yesterday and with no changes in cabling, inputs, etc.- everything is the exact same, I notice a fairly big difference in the quality of the HD picture. Yes the output is the same (1080i) for both too. I am really disappointed in the TiVo to be honest. The HD picture is a little more pixelated and the texture of things is noticeably grainer in some instances. The sharpness and detail is not near as good. It does do it in fast moving live sports but also for things like in the studio on the golf channel or any other shows so it is across the board and also on all channels. The Premiere picture quality is maybe 85% as good as the other box and actually thought something was wrong with my Premiere. Can the tuners not be as good or is the digital the same and maybe there is some setting in the cablecard itself? I will be calling support to see if there is anything I can do.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

retnuh47591 said:


> Can the tuners not be as good or is the digital the same and maybe there is some setting in the cablecard itself? I will be calling support to see if there is anything I can do.


They might laugh. Digital is digital. There is no inbetween. if the tuner is getting enough signal, you will get a steady pictureand 100% the exact signal the cable company sends to every house. If it is not good enough, you will have severe pixelization, dropouts, freezes, phantom movement, etc. The cablecard doesn't affect picture quality or signal quality at all.

Only the decoding phase in the TiVo could account for a difference in picture quality, and it can't be to bitrate, since that can't really be changed on the fly. Could be decoding quality (but unlikely, since MPEG2 is just not complex or difficult anymore). That just leaves post-decoding simple stuff like contrast, brightness, sharpness... and there are no settings on the TiVo (that I know of) to modify them.


----------



## retnuh47591 (Feb 6, 2006)

Well you are wrong, TiVo didn't laugh and said that it WAS the processing in the Premiere. I have the same signal (90) going to both boxes but the signal to noise ratio was a little high in the TiVo (37 db) so they told me to put an attenuator on it to see if that helps. I put both boxes side by side last night with the exact same everything on input and output, same feed going in, same tv, same cables, same everything and the cable dvr kicks the TiVo's butt in every way as far as HD picture quality. The TiVo is particularly bad on brown colors as Tiger's face and the wood desk on the British Open studio coverage was blotchy and discolored with big blocks of pixels not showing smooth.
The TiVo support tech couldn't explain why the processing in the TiVo is so much worse than the cable dvr other than it just isn't as good at processing the signal for some reason.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

retnuh47591 said:


> Well you are wrong, TiVo didn't laugh and said that it WAS the processing in the Premiere.


It *could* be the post-digital processing *in* the Premiere, but it can't be the input signal



> I have the same signal (90) going to both boxes but the signal to noise ratio was a little high in the TiVo (37 db) so they told me to put an attenuator on it to see if that helps. I put both boxes side by side last night with the exact same everything on input and output, same feed going in, same tv, same cables, same everything and the cable dvr kicks the TiVo's butt in every way as far as HD picture quality. The TiVo is particularly bad on brown colors as Tiger's face and the wood desk ...


The digital signal quality on the digital input doesn't affect picture quality. I don't doubt you are having issues or seeing different results, but it is not due to *input* signal (regardless of what a TiVo tech said). Compressed digital video does not degrade or improve with signal strength or SN ratio. You either have the complete data stream or you don't have the complete data stream. If you don't have the complete data stream, you *WILL* see dropouts, pauses, and chucks of video and audio missing. It will not be fuzzy, dimmer, grainier, or affect colors, especially not selectively.


----------

